# Fink avec interface graphique



## simon (1 Mai 2002)

Lu et trouver sur macbidouille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://finkcommander.sourceforge.net/ 

J'ai pas encore essayé mais cela m'a l'air tout a fait fonctionnel et très sympatique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2002)

C est interface va etre bien pratique au debutant...
Elle n apporte pas de nouveaute, mais si elle est vraiment stable, je pense que l on ne pourra plus s en passer.

Par contre va falloir qu ils utilisent l apple's Security Framework au plus tot...


----------

